# X-Trail sat nav



## Richs01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Can anyone help ? I have just bought a 2005 (55reg) X-Trail DCI SVE and the DVD for the SAT NAV was missing. 

I thought it would be a simple job to buy a new one, but my local dealer has quoted £375 for a new disc. 

Apparently the part number I need is 25920 BA05A but this does not seem to bear any relation to the other threads I have seen on here whcih have disc numbers like 6060.

Can anyone point me in the right direction of a cheap disc ?

Cheers


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Richs01 said:


> I thought it would be a simple job to buy a new one, but my local dealer has quoted £375 for a new disc.
> 
> Cheers


how on earth can they charge £375 f0r a 10p plastic disc

note my t-spec 2004 sat nav comes with 2 discs - a cd and a dvd

I came across this site on the nissan uk forums (though i have not used it myself and can therefore not recommend it)

NISSAN SAT NAV UPGRADES WE CAN SUPPLY SAT NAV DISCS FOR ALL NISSAN MODELS 2001 TO PRESENT |

may be worth dropping them a line though £55 for the disc is still expensive imo


----------



## SRF (Jan 17, 2009)

I am new to this forum and I am about to buy an xtrail adventura from a dealer, should the vehicle come with these discs?


----------



## Southdowner (May 16, 2008)

SRF said:


> I am new to this forum and I am about to buy an xtrail adventura from a dealer, should the vehicle come with these discs?



Yes and make sure that you have the 2008/9 disk supplied. It is greyish in colour and numbered version EOE 363R 25920 JU40A DVM 1405E also check if your exy has the firmware upgrade for post codes.


----------

